# What the hell is going on in the PIs



## OULobo (Jul 15, 2004)

I'm pretty sure this is from the PIs and I can't imagine what these people are thinking. They do mention Magellan and Lapu-Lapu though.

http://www.loweredvisions.com/smoe/misc/otsootso.wmv


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 15, 2004)

I found the dancing fish thing to be entertaining, but on the whole, I wish I hadn't bothered.  What are they thinking?  Who knows.  It appears as though they are suffering from some sort of digestive issue.


----------



## bart (Jul 15, 2004)

Hey There,

It's called Otso Otso and it's a dance craze similar to the Macarena here in the States back in the mid 90's. That's a videoke thing you've got going on in the file. It's kind of "out" now, but it was pretty big there I guess back around February.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 15, 2004)

Is this supposed to be the Macarena of the PIs?  I'm trying to imagine all the things they could be doing instead....lolol.


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah ... I was thinkin' that's 4 and 1/2 minutes of my life I won't get back .... 


Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 15, 2004)

OMG don't let Stickdummy anywhere near this!~! He'll be having us doing that for our FMA warmups~!!! *snorts*


----------

